# Opinions on New Bino's



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I am in the market for a new pair of bino's. I am just curious to see what you guys think are good ones. I am looking to spend right around that 300 dollar range. I would like something in the 10x50 or close to it. Let me know what you guys have used? I am leaning towards a new pair of Nikon Extreme's, but I haven't decided fully yet. Let me know if you guys know of somthing else in that range. I would go up to about 400 for the right ones. Thanks.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I have Steiner's and am pretty happy with them. My buddy has these Zeiss and they are really nice.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Check out the Scheels brand binocs. They are good ones. I have Nikon Monarchs and the Scheels are just as good as them. They have two different models. The 8x42 Activas are awesome for 300.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i was just gonna say to check out the scheels brand, I hear they are very nice. either way, I'd go to scheels to check them out, I bought mine from there leupold 10X50, and I tried out 4 other binos, like these ones, just try find whatever suits ya. good luck

Tator


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a set of Leupold Wind River Cascades 10x40. They are a great optic for the money. You get top quality for less money. Good luck


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anybody know what company makes optics for Scheels? I have a Scheels scope on my rifle and love the thing. It has been good to me for three years now.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

this is just my opinion but I went to cabelas and tried every lower priced pair and found a pair of bushnell 10x50 binocs with a soft camo coating on them and it has been my best pair of binocs to date....they were around 50 bucks and are awsome....every one that I let try them when we are scouting dosent want to give them back....like I said its just my opinion but for me its hard to think about spending that much for a pair of binocs.....good luck in your decision and I hope u find a pair u like... :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you think that you may use these for the rest of your life, wait until you have enough money to buy a used pair of Swarovski binocs. This was, you won't have to "trade up" in a few years and in doing so, lose even more money.


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

AdamFisk said:


> Check out the Scheels brand binocs. They are good ones. I have Nikon Monarchs and the Scheels are just as good as them. They have two different models. The 8x42 Activas are awesome for 300.


Right on. Go check out the scheels brand. I just got the 10/50 Icon hunters and they are great. I love them. Plus there is a lifetime warranty. If anything goes wrong just take them to the store and they give you a new pair.


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Check out www.zuhmell.com, I have had trouble getting binocs with enough eye relief. Called these people and they were very helpful. 800-922-2063, I bought a pair and have been very satisfied with the quality and the price.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

S&A has got it right, buy the best German glass you can afford and it will last a life time, but be carefull good glass is habit forming,good binos. will do you little good if you can see a object in the binoculars and can't see it in the rifle scope.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

The scheels optics i believe are made in Japan, or one of those countries over there...I was told by a Scheels employee that they send the factory their specs for how they want the optics made and they make them. I looked through their binoculars and was quite impressed with them compared to other binocs in that price range, i would definitely consider them if i were looking for a new pair. I bought their scope this year and took it to AK on a Dall Sheep hunt, my buddy accidentally knocked my gun off a rock it was leaning on and it took a good spill, i went and shot it to see how far off it was and it was still dead on, it is also one of the best light gathering scopes i've ever seen, a guy at the camp had a swarovski scope and there was very little difference in clarity and light gathering during low light conditions, not enough for me to justify spending $1000+ on the swarovski's anyways. Plus you can't beat the lifetime warranty which can be fulfilled at any scheels location, rather than sending the product in and getting who knows what back.

This post was not paid for by Scheels


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

I just picked up a pair of the Scheels brand Activa 8x42's So far have been very impressed. It is somewhere in the middle of the road price wise. Thing that sold me was the light gathering capabilities in early morning, later evening, very crisp imaging, and the warranty. Over the counter at any scheels store. Life time!! Acid test will be over the deer season. I think they are worth looking at.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

that's usually the difference between the cheapos and the higher end binos, is the low light difference, I had a pair of bighorns, leupold, and nikons in my pickup one evening scouting deeer, and you could tell the difference between all 3. the bighorns were the better, but also cost $500, leupolds were nice too, and the nikons weren't that great, but I love them for midday/goose hunting and whatnot

just depends on the amount you want to spend

Tator


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

zpoehler said:


> The scheels optics i believe are made in Japan, or one of those countries over there...I was told by a Scheels employee that they send the factory their specs for how they want the optics made and they make them. I looked through their binoculars and was quite impressed with them compared to other binocs in that price range, i would definitely consider them if i were looking for a new pair. I bought their scope this year and took it to AK on a Dall Sheep hunt, my buddy accidentally knocked my gun off a rock it was leaning on and it took a good spill, i went and shot it to see how far off it was and it was still dead on, it is also one of the best light gathering scopes i've ever seen, a guy at the camp had a swarovski scope and there was very little difference in clarity and light gathering during low light conditions, not enough for me to justify spending $1000+ on the swarovski's anyways. Plus you can't beat the lifetime warranty which can be fulfilled at any scheels location, rather than sending the product in and getting who knows what back.
> 
> This post was not paid for by Scheels


That warranty was one reason I got my scope. Poehler...do you have any connections to Ada, MN?


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

Ada, MN....Born and raised.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought a pair of Nikon Monarchs. So far I love em. Thanks for all the responces guys. I will let you know what I think of them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

poehler

I went to Ada for 3 years. I was one year younger than Jeremy, is that your brother? Then I moved to Mayville and finished school.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

Jeramy is my older brother by 4 yrs...we're you guys ol buds? If you were you probably gave me a few wedgees back in the day...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

No I didnt' know him real well. I played BB though and he was on the older team (7th and 8th teams). I moved to Ada right after his leg accident. Small world anyway.


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

Small world indeed...not too often we hear from people that spent a couple years in the school system and moved on...although i don't know your name yet? Mine's Zach by the way...do you still have family in Ada or were you just passing through and got caught up with the beautiful town and decided to stay... :beer:

That was a hell of a deal with my bro's leg...it still looks all mangled up but he's doing quite well and can do all things any healthy 30 yr old can do.


----------

